# [Reseau] ping ne marche pas (Résolu)

## MrPokeR

Salut à tous !

Je viens de finir mon installation de gentoo suite à diverses problèmes xD

Mais en essayant de faire un ping www.google.fr, il me répond : www.google.fr unknow host

J'ai donc chercher sur le forum, et je suis tombé sur une petite documentation lié à ce problème mais ça ne marche toujours pas, j'en viens donc à demander votre aide.

Voici quelques infos :

ifconfig : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/713214ifconfig.png

route -n : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/199576route.png

J'ai configurer tout ce qu'il faut comme indiquer dans la doc pour mettre en place le dhcp, je l'ai installer aussi

Merci d'avance !

Cordialement,

MrPokeRLast edited by MrPokeR on Sun Jun 16, 2013 5:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Tes interfaces n'ont pas d'adresse IP. As-tu installé un client DHCP ?

----------

## MrPokeR

 *Quote:*   

> Tes interfaces n'ont pas d'adresse IP. As-tu installé un client DHCP ?

 

Non non, j'ai bien installer un client DHCP avec la commande emerge dhcpcd.

----------

## boozo

'alute

Installé c'est déjà bien mais le service est-il lancé ? (et quid de sa config ?)

De la même façon : qu'en est-il de l'interface réseau ?

C'est des pistes mais il faut donner plus d'infos   :Wink: 

----------

## MrPokeR

Salut boozo !

Je viens de faire la commande suivante : /etc/init.d/dhcpd start et depuis je peux pinger.

Mais je sais pas si c'est adapter, puisque j'ai eu cette commande dans la section serveur DHCP. Donc faudrai pas qu'il me lance un DHCP sur mon gentoo x)

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu lu la section "configuration du réseau" du manuel ?

----------

## MrPokeR

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu lu la section "configuration du réseau" du manuel ?

 

Oui oui, j'ai lu cette section, pourquoi ça ?  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Parce que normalement tout y est détaillé : configuration automatique ou manuelle.

Et entre autres la création du fichier /etc/init.d/net.interface_réseau 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=8#doc_chap2

 :Wink: 

Crée le lien net.XXX et ça devrait aller mieux. Le client dhcp devrait se lancer tout seul.

----------

## boozo

Parce que d'après ce que tu fais, tu n'as pas encore tout saisi  :Wink: 

Là, tu as lancé un serveur et non configuré ton interface réseau pour utiliser le client que tu as installé plus tôt

Relis la doc qui vient de t'être indiquée et tu vas trouver ce qui te manque.

En règle générale et tu le vérifieras souvent à l'usage : considère que tout y est (et très bien décrit). Şi quelque chose ne va pas, c'est la première chose à faire et ensuite seulement, chercher sur le forum puis poser les questions  :Wink: 

Edit: Et les questions posées doivent aussi retenir ton attention donc relis bien... Ici nous préferrons apprendre a pêcher  :Smile: 

----------

## MrPokeR

D'accord, j'ai compris mes erreurs en cherchant dans la documentation et avec vos messages  :Smile:  Il faut remplacer eth0 par enp2s1

J'ai donc suivis ce "protocole" :

 *Quote:*   

> Si par la suite, vous vous rendez compte que le nom utilisé pour l'interface réseau (que nous avons supposé être eth0) est faux, alors :
> 
> 1. mettez à jour le fichier /etc/conf.d/net avec le nom correct (tel que enp3s0 à la place de eth0),
> 
> 2. créez un nouveau lien symbolique (tel que /etc/init.d/net.enp3s0),
> ...

 

Je l'ai appliqué à la lettre et tout se passe bien jusqu'à l'étape 4, quand je met la commande rc-update add net.enp2s1 default il me met : rc-update service 'net.enp2s1' does not exit.

----------

## boozo

Mmmh... fait voir les sorties de :

```
$ ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*

$ ls -l /etc/conf.d/net.*
```

```
$ rc-status show default
```

Et tant qu'on y est (des fois que cela ait bougé depuis) :

```
$ ifconfig -a

$ cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## MrPokeR

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Mmmh... fait voir les sorties de :
> 
> ```
> $ ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*
> 
> ...

 

$ ls -l /etc/init.d/net.* : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Jun 16 11:21 /etc/init.d/net.enp2s1 -> net.lo

$ ls -l /etc/conf.d/net.* : cannot access /etc/conf.d/net.enp2s1: No such file or directory

$ rc-status show default :

* runlevel 'show' does not exit

Runlevel: default

netmount [started]

sshd [started]

local [started]

ifconfig -a : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/200972ifconfig2.png

$ cat /etc/conf.d/net : config_enp2s1=("dhcp")

----------

## boozo

Bon au moins tu as une ip maintenant   :Wink: 

Tu lances bien le rc-update en root ?

btw, tu n'as pas de fichiers /etc/init.d/net.lo ? (ou tu ne l'a pas mise ici ?) parce que normalement la première commande devrait te retourner 2 lignes

----------

## MrPokeR

Je viens de reboot et maintenant j'arrive à avoir inernet, je peux ping. C'est bizarre ^^

Non non c'est ce qu'il me retourne quand je tape la commande, donc je dois pas avoir de fichier /etc/init.d/net.lo x)

----------

## boozo

Non... quelque chose n'est pas normal... tu as dû le supprimer par mégarde sans doute. Tu dois avoir cet initscript /etc/init.d/net.lo et /etc/init.d/net.<blah> n'est que un lien symbolique vers lui

Fait un #emerge -1v openrc et vérifie qu'il y est puis remets le service dans le runlevel default

----------

## MrPokeR

C'est bon, j'ai fais ce que tu m'as dis maintenant j'ai un fichier /etc/init.d/net.lo et je peux le mettre dans le runlevel default 

Merci à toi ainsi qu'à XavierMiller pour votre aide et patience !  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien  :Wink: 

Bienvenue dans le monde de Gentoo, tu as bien passé le cap, dirait-on  :Smile: 

----------

